# Too much hot dog chili sauce ...



## Caslon (Aug 6, 2008)

Whatever brand chili with meat sauce for chili dogs you enjoy, I always end  
up not being able to use all the chili dog sauce in those small cans.
The can sits in the fridge untill I toss it.

Also, I have to order good chili dog sauce on the net, so what I do is:

Open a few cans and pour them into condiment dishes, then 
freeze them, then pop them out and shrink wrap them with that new
Reynolds Handi-Vac and put them back in the freezer for later.

Then I don't have to toss away whats left in a can of chili dog sauce
sitting in the refridgerator for too long.


----------



## petey (Aug 6, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Whatever brand chili with meat sauce for chili dogs you enjoy, I always end
> up not being able to use all the chili dog sauce in those small cans.
> The can sits in the fridge untill I toss it.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 11, 2008)

You're either being awfully stingy on the chili sauce when you make a chili dog - our you're buying some really big cans.  

One way to use it up is to make some "Frito Chili Pie" ... the traditional concession stand recipe is a small individual bag (used to be the 10-cent bags back in my younger days) of original sized Frito's - just slit it down the side and top with a little chili sauce (enough to moisten the chips when stirred up) and some diced onions and grated cheddar on top. 

You can also make chili burgers ... cook the burger patty on one side - then when you flip it over to cook the other side smear about 1 Tablespoon of chili sauce on the top ... and variants like the chili cheese burger, bacon chili cheese burger, and if you smear the buns with a hickory BBQ sauce and smear the burger with chili sauce, diced onion and cheddar ... you get something similar to one of famous Goff's burgers.

Oh - yeah ... and there is the "Chili Tater"! Make a baked potato (or nuke one) and split open and smush - then add some butter, chili sauce, diced onion, and grated cheddar (a dollop of sour cream and/or guacamole is a bonus - as is some crumbled fried bacon).

You can also add a couple of tablespoons, or more, of hot dog chili sauce to some scrambled eggs for breakfast .... add to some refried beans to make a buttiro ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I was going to say freeze it but you already did!  

And I vote he's not putting enough on his dog!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 11, 2008)

Way to go Michael in F W. All sound very good


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> You're either being awfully stingy on the chili sauce when you make a chili dog - our you're buying some really big cans.
> 
> One way to use it up is to make some "Frito Chili Pie" ... the traditional concession stand recipe is a small individual bag (used to be the 10-cent bags back in my younger days) of original sized Frito's - just slit it down the side and top with a little chili sauce (enough to moisten the chips when stirred up) and some diced onions and grated cheddar on top.
> 
> ...




I have an idea 

Fill up a soup bowl with the chili sauce and dunk yer dogs.

Dunkin Dogs


----------



## letscook (Aug 12, 2008)

love chili dogs

I use make chili dog sauce ( no beans Hubbie doen't like) them in a large quantity and then freeze in containers. 
We use it for sloppy joes, hot dogs.

We don't eat as many chili dogs or sloppy joes anymore, don't no why.

one night I was by myself (husband gone overnight) browning up some hamburger about a 1lb. for tacos I threw in a taco seaoning package along with the recommend water then for some reason tacos didn't sound good. so i saw hot dogs in fridge and thought i hadn't had a chili dog in a long time. so I threw in a can of tomato sauce about 15 -18 oz and about a 1/2 cup of molasses let it cook then it wasn't quite right and i threw in about 1/4 -1/2 cup brown sugar it thicked up nicely and i let it simmer about 15 min and it was great. nice flavor from the taco seas. and sweet enough for the chili dog.

add hot sauce if you like it hotter. funny how recipe can come out be bored for supper.

My other recipe take time cutting up the onion peppers and saute and then simmering for 1 or so. this is a quick fix. and it was good

tossed on some cutup onions and a lil sprinkle of cheese and i was a happy girl.


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2008)

letscook said:


> love chili dogs
> 
> I use make chili dog sauce ( no beans Hubbie doen't like) them in a large quantity and then freeze in containers.
> We use it for sloppy joes, hot dogs.
> ...





There's nothing like the art of being creative with what is within reaching distance in the kitchen


----------

